# What physically attracts you to a woman?



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

Debated about where to post this, but I'm hoping to get some good discussion from both men/women
It's a topic I thought might be interesting

I've been officially seperated from my X since the end of Oct. I have no idea if we will be able to work it out, but I am waiting until we sign the divorce papers before I even think about dating again. Even then I still would want a break. But... No ring on my finger has definitely changed my world, and the way men treat me and even look at me. With the relationship experiences I've had it has also changed my perspective on things. 

I'm still new to this singles thing, so my experiences may change with time but this is what I've experienced so far. My best grouping for explanation has been by race, I'm fortunate enough to live in a very diverse area 

1. Wearing a smile, it reels men in whether they like it or not
2. I'm not slim, I'm not obese, I'm curvy and 5'4". I wear my weight well. I need to gain 10% more lean muscle and lose around 15 lbs to be toned and drop from a size 8/9 to I hope at least a 4, which I am working on. I have D's, curved waist, hips and butt. My body type most definitely attracts black men almost to the point of being unfailed. They also are generally more aggressive flirts, not always but more the case
3. Latinos tend to like my light skin and my green eyes. It's the first thing they compliment me on most of the time. They are all over the board with their flirtation style. some are shy, some are polite but complimentary, some stare from a distance, and very few are aggressive
4. White men like slim women...in general. Now, I'm sure that cannot be true with everyone...but....that's my conclusion right now. White men ignore me, or are too shy to say anything. Either way, I do not get a fraction of the attention from white guys that I get from others. I DID approach a white guy when we made eye contact to strike up a conversation and just introduce myself. We now say hi to each other and sometimes speak briefly. But he either has a gf, is not dating, playing it cool, is shy, or just plays his dating game differently...should he actually even be attracted to me. If not, it's cool, it's nice just to talk with someone outside my work. I'm just trying to figure it out lol.
Disclaimer in #4 - I'm basing this not only on my personal experience so far, but also from conversations I've had with girlfriends on this topic and their experiences, and on a night that I went out to a 20-something's bar/club (I know...one night...I'm not big on clubs). Not only did I conclude "yup...I'm definitely 30", but I was people watching like crazy. A beautiful girl with curves would walk in and a couple guys would look (not the white guys). A slender girl who was ok would walk in, and all the white guys stared. It was interesting to see. Now, granted these are 21-26 year olds so, it may be different in the 30s...not sure....yet 

What are your thoughts, experiences? Men and women. 
What attracts you?
What makes you decide to ask someone on a date?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Where are you? in the US midwest? What race are you? And how much do you look like that race or something else?

I never thought that an American size 8, even on a 5'4" frame was considered overweight.... but to each their own.


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

I'm originally from the Midwest but I'm living in the South.
I'm Caucasian, and I just look like your typical European-heritaged American girl 
Size 8 isn't overweight on some people, I feel like on me I carry too much weight in my lower half. Some people tell me I'm fine where I am (my X not being one), but it's just the way I see myself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder, so quit second guessing yourself.

You're beautiful, I don't even have to see you to believe it; I know it. A 4/10 for someone could be an 8/10 for me, a 10/10 for someone could be a 2/10 for me. Everyone has their own bloody tastes.

So to hell with giving a sh-t what everyone thinks, they like you, awesome, they don't, too bad! What's most important is what you find attractive about yourself.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, don't worry about it. If YOU feel attractive, you ARE, and others will notice. Don't worry about trying to be one of those people who everybody looks at, because 99% of us aren't those people.

As for the noticing men of differing races checking you out or not, I think it's likely a cultural thing. Us white guys tend to be a little more demure and less sexually outgoing. From what I've read/heard, African-American and Latino men tend to have more success with Caucasian women then they do with their counterparts. I've also heard firsthand that Caucasian women are, and I loosely quote, "easier to be in relationships with". According to more than one non-Caucasian friend or acquaintance, they are also less demanding, apparently better in bed, and treat men differently than Latina or African American women.

So chalk up the likelihood that white dudes aren't quite as outgoing, and that non-Caucasian men generally appear to have better success in relationships (and hook ups...). Add to that your curvy figure, and there you go.

From what I understand, curvy and/or plus-sized is considered attractive in non-Caucasian societies, whereas slim and blond is the European standard. Meh.


----------



## JustHer (Mar 12, 2013)

struggle, I think your observations are very interesting. Along with you, instead of getting responses on how you should just like yourself, I would like to hear more about if your observations have some validity.... 

What is it that you men find attractive?


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

RandomDude said:


> A 4/10 for someone could be an 8/10 for me, a 10/10 for someone could be a 2/10 for me. Everyone has their own bloody tastes.
> 
> So to hell with giving a sh-t what everyone thinks, they like you, awesome, they don't, too bad! What's most important is what you find attractive about yourself.


This is true. Thank you  
Everyone is different in their tastes. Just between my sisters and I...what I think is hot, another is like, meh. 
I guess its just what I'm experiencing right now is like a whole new ball game. I've been in serious relationships since I was 18, 4 months after my first divorce I found my 2nd husband, so it was like one to the next. Now....I'm 30 and it's like "wth is going on right now?" :scratchhead:



alexm said:


> Yeah, don't worry about it. If YOU feel attractive, you ARE, and others will notice. Don't worry about trying to be one of those people who everybody looks at, because 99% of us aren't those people.
> 
> As for the noticing men of differing races checking you out or not, I think it's likely a cultural thing. Us white guys tend to be a little more demure and less sexually outgoing. From what I've read/heard, African-American and Latino men tend to have more success with Caucasian women then they do with their counterparts. I've also heard firsthand that Caucasian women are, and I loosely quote, "easier to be in relationships with". According to more than one non-Caucasian friend or acquaintance, they are also less demanding, apparently better in bed, and treat men differently than Latina or African American women.
> 
> ...


I appreciate this! Well I'm glad I'm not crazy in my observations so far.

I feel like non-Caucasians are in my face, and Caucasians are just going about their business lol. Not that I count-out races per say in terms of future relationships, my 2nd H was dark latino, I'm really looking at people beyond what they look like and more how they talk to me, treat me, their general "aura", and what's important on the inside. Will I actually get along with this person? Too much heartbreak has now made me super-cautious. I think that's why I'm noticing how each is treating me. If I JUST met you and you're already asking me out, my answer is no. Non-caucasions have got some game...not going to lie....but I'm not so easily flattered anymore. The more they push the more certain I am about my 'no' answer. 

I guess I want to be courted, so I'm kind of peeking around to the ones that are "ignoring" me, trying to figure out why. Might have to do more research, I'm going out this weekend with a different friend (again...it's a new record!! haha), lets see what happens. 

So what makes you decide to walk up and speak to a woman you're interested in?


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I don't know. I always just assumed it was the devil.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I think a smiling, attractive, happy and confident woman is attractive to men.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*I'm still way too much into a woman's personality, empathy and intelligence! From a positive perspective, that alone just makes those physical characteristics of hers seem all too secondary!

She can absolutely have the most stunning physical looks that could literally bowl over a "brick craphouse," but if her demeanor is a dour, unsmiling, unfriendly one; well, as far as I'm concerned, she can richly keep those knockout looks of hers, and also the keys to the aforementioned structure!*


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

I am a happily married woman that, on occasion, will go out with a mixed bag of un-married friends & married ones. I notice that those of us that are married probably have a more relaxed & happy vibe & that definitely attracts some men. 

The unmarried ones seem sometimes less approachable..they aren't relaxed or feeling joyful.
It's as if they're waiting or looking for someone to approach them. 

I am not stunning, but nice looking, (so I definitely don't think it's my 'looks' alone,) but I tend to have good energy & a good smile. 
In my experience, it seems that if you are happy to be there and truly enjoying yourself, it shows. Men notice that..I don't know what men are seriously attracted to but I know they notice a joyful woman, who is present in the moment. ( :
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shoto1984 (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm also recently back in the dating scene after ten years of marriage and it has been interesting (and fun). As others have mentioned, for me its about the whole package. I would date any race if the over all package was attractive. I'm not perfect and not expecting that from the women I meet. That said, I think you have to gauge things by the feedback you're getting. Do you like the people that you are attracting or no? If no, then maybe look at changing things up...add new friends, new hobbies, new hang outs, new style....yes...(as I reach for my flame shield)....diet/exercise...


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

struggle said:


> 4. White men like slim women...in general. White men ignore me, or are too shy to say anything.


White dude here. Your body description...I'd take your curves any day of the week over a slim woman, so no, don't think that all white guys think like that.

My guess is that the white guys you're seeing are interested, but they just aren't as aggressive with flirting. I dated a few black women. I was interested in them, but never made a move, other than light flirting. They had to push things, and then they'd later ask why I didn't chase them harder when we first met.

So...if you see a guy you like, make the first move.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Black dude here. And I can't really contradict anything you're saying. Most of my friends that are white are not attracted to curvy women in the least. They prefer women with lean muscle. Like stomach abs.

Most of my friends that are black prefer women with curves and conversley are not attracted to the more lean muscle type women. Myself included.

I will tell you this though, you'd be surprised how many white dudes are very attracted to your figure. They do exist. Just in smaller numbers. Keep looking.


----------



## NewHubs (Dec 23, 2012)

Long, sexy, smooth legs...does it for me everytime


----------



## struggle (May 13, 2013)

Omg...great feedback you guys/gals! 

The aggressiveness of some black guys flirting game was again validated last night. Game playing...makes me tired...I laugh (I am a polite friendly person), but when the conversation starts rolling like that, it's like a sinking ship and I'm abandoning it! Pressure makes me run for the hills. He thought it would be cute to talk about proposing to me and putting a ring on my finger. Bahahaha!
Ummmm....no....tried that....twice! Didn't work...
They weren't me though...
Ok, that's true....? 

Childplay. So now what...I'm tired of the game already...see ya later! Give me a man with some substance please.




Shoto1984 said:


> I'm not perfect and not expecting that from the women I meet. That said, I think you have to gauge things by the feedback you're getting. Do you like the people that you are attracting or no? If no, then maybe look at changing things up...add new friends, new hobbies, new hang outs, new style....yes...(as I reach for my flame shield)....diet/exercise...



Yes, the feedback I'm getting is definitely something that I'm trying to gauge/translate. As a matter of fact I have NOT been interested in a single guy that has approached me. Partly due to my circumstances, it's just not there, and/or they give me red flags right away when we start talking. Unless Francois Arnaud comes knocking, I'm turning down 99% of the male population right now until I'm ready.....

Put your flame thrower down!! *white flag* I'm actually spending the other half of my time at the gym. And consequently where I'm running into 2/3 of these guys so far. I'm working with a trainer and starting see results...although slow, but the right way :smthumbup: I definitely need a new hangout, it's been hard, the only people I know in this state are my X and in laws  But I've made a friend at work, and she seems cool so far, so I will keep just trying to make friends.



thunderstruck said:


> White dude here. Your body description...I'd take your curves any day of the week over a slim woman, so no, don't think that all white guys think like that.
> 
> My guess is that the white guys you're seeing are interested, but they just aren't as aggressive with flirting. I dated a few black women. I was interested in them, but never made a move, other than light flirting. They had to push things, and then they'd later ask why I didn't chase them harder when we first met.
> 
> So...if you see a guy you like, make the first move.


Awesome. And they seem to definitely need a different approach....




sinnister said:


> Black dude here. And I can't really contradict anything you're saying. Most of my friends that are white are not attracted to curvy women in the least. They prefer women with lean muscle. Like stomach abs.
> 
> Most of my friends that are black prefer women with curves and conversley are not attracted to the more lean muscle type women. Myself included.
> 
> I will tell you this though, you'd be surprised how many white dudes are very attracted to your figure. They do exist. Just in smaller numbers. Keep looking.


My assessment seems valid so far then...whew  
Thanks...I'm in no hurry so I will just enjoy the journey and I think the time will come...in the far future haha. 

I will continue my social experiment on Saturday.....


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

A smile. Confidence. Curves, I'm not in to overly thin women. A woman who will talk frankly about whatever. Eye contact.

That all does it for me.


----------



## RClawson (Sep 19, 2011)

arbitrator said:


> *I'm still way too much into a woman's personality, empathy and intelligence! From a positive perspective, that alone just makes those physical characteristics of hers seem all too secondary!
> 
> She can absolutely have the most stunning physical looks that could literally bowl over a "brick craphouse," but if her demeanor is a dour, unsmiling, unfriendly one; well, as far as I'm concerned, she can richly keep those knockout looks of hers, and also the keys to the aforementioned structure!*


Like he said but louder!


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

Attitude, self confidence, smile, sometimes shy and demur, smart dresser, hair and eyes!


----------



## browneyes74 (Sep 1, 2013)

It must be a midWest thing.. B/c I know EXACTLY what you are talking about.. I'm curvy too.. More curvy than you even.. And yes, I am more noticed by African American men and Latinos.. 

White men here seem to prefer that cookie cutter look in a lot of ways.. Or, at least portray that in public.. 

A lot of it is personality though too...


But, I will say, the white guys do like it too, and notice, I think they just pretend for their friends


----------



## Aspydad (Oct 17, 2013)

I like curves and I am Caucasian. I met my wife when I was 21 and have been with her for 30 years now. I will say that when I first met her (when she was 18) she was 5'3" and a size 2 - she had curves and I thought she was the most beautiful girl in the world. When she was in her mid 30's she was a size 6 - and I still thought she was the most beautiful girl in the world. Now that she is approaching 50, she is a size 10 and I still think she is the most beautiful girl in the world. Even though I can see she has put on weight and aged, when I look into her beautiful deep blue eyes and hold her, I still see that 18 year old girl size 2. My point is that when that special moment happens and you fall for someone, you really do go blind and just put them up on the pedestal.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I think a smiling, attractive, happy and confident woman is attractive to men.


:iagree: Exactly what I was going to say....when I see a smiling woman who is comfortable in her own skin, she makes me curious, and I definitely would want to strike up a conversation with her. I notice eye contact. Guys appreciate a lady who is "real" and doesn't play games...a down to earth, girl next door type. I would also say...a lady who doesn't give the impression that she is high maintenance. Just my opinion. 

I am saying this from my perspective when I was single...I am happily married now.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

A sexy skirt, and beautiful legs don't hurt either....


----------



## JCD (Sep 2, 2012)

Everyone is so frigging PC.

I am a white in a non-white conservative cultural country with a vastly different culture. NOT Thailand, Malaysia, or any of the 'sexpat' places.

Because I am rare, that distinctly attracts some (not all) women to the point that IN THEIR CULTURAL FRAMEWORK, they are INCREDIBLY aggressive. Hell, for AMERICAN values, the women are pretty aggressive. SOME, not all.

So do I assume that it's my charming smile, my energy, my (nonexistent) abs?

No. It's rarity and social implications. They don't know me when they hit on me.

So the difference in response is probably a MIXTURE of

-differing body type attractants (some cultures appreciate curvy women more) +1 to Latinos et al

-Social status, 'trophy' attractant +1 to minorities vs. Caucasians. Here, the local men who have white wives walk around like they won the lottery.

So for a standard white, you may seem like a 6 but to a minority, you'll clock in at an 8 and so worthy of more effort if you show ANY interest.

White culture has very much settled into a 'Sadie Hawkins' style of passive aggressive romancing, sad to say. Other cultures are pushier.


**
That said, that doesn't mean you aren't attractive.

One thing I find noticeable in a woman is a good posture. Work hard with *weights* on your back and shoulders. Not only will it improve your posture and fight osteoporosis, there is a bearing of confidence that women with good shoulders have which can't be mimicked AND it helps display 'the girls' to their fullest if you aren't scrunched up over them because of sagging old lady shoulders. It also helps tighten up the stomach.











Long hair appeals to more men than not. If you have to go short, make it VERY styled. The attention to detail shows a distinct market value.

Weight, at least for me, is less of an issue than shape. What does this mean? You can have hips, butt and a bosom. You can be a size whatever. But I want to see a waist.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Aspydad, you do realise that the average size of an American woman is an American size 14. 

Are really trying to say that size 10 is chubby, the slippery slope to fat?


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

committed4ever said:


> I don't know who you are listening to but they are dead wrong. Black men are very sucessful with black women. They are just broadening their choices. And I dont know where you get that from about black women being more demanding. If anything its less demanding because we have a smaller dating pool than practically all other races in this country at least. We tend to take more BS from all men than any other race. Sad but true.


A generalization, for sure, but one that I've had first hand experience with. As a Caucasian male, I certainly can't say it's "this way or that way", and I didn't intend to. I'm just saying that knowing plenty of Caucasian women who have, or are, dating or have married non-Caucasian men, and also from non-Caucasian friends or acquaintances, this is what I've heard. 

It's not a race thing to me, fwiw (there I go, the white dude apologizing, lol). It's a preference, just as some have preferences for tall, skinny, big boobs, whatever.

But I have definitely heard from more than one black guy that they have a preference for white women because they're "easier to please/get along with/whatever".

Anyway, I'm neither a woman nor of African heritage, so I'll zip it  Just my observations.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

karma*girl said:


> I am a happily married woman that, on occasion, will go out with a mixed bag of un-married friends & married ones. I notice that those of us that are married probably have a more relaxed & happy vibe & that definitely attracts some men.
> 
> The unmarried ones seem sometimes less approachable..they aren't relaxed or feeling joyful.
> It's as if they're waiting or looking for someone to approach them.
> ...


I can tell you in my (limited) experience that this is true. I have been attached far longer than I've been single, but when I WAS available, it was always the attached women I seemed to be interested in (not knowing they were attached at the time, of course.)

There was something about the single and flaunting it woman that didn't appeal to me. Not necessarily desperation, but... desperation. I was never interested in competing to land a woman, so I think subconsciously that if it was obvious a woman is available, I had little interest in pursuing because I could be one of many to make the attempt. Meh. I let them come to me, and it worked.

I find now, too, as a married man, single women are a little bit more interested. Maybe I just notice it more, but I don't think so. I guess when you're not trying, or don't have to try, you come across as cool and confident.


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

alexm said:


> A generalization, for sure, but one that I've had first hand experience with. As a Caucasian male, I certainly can't say it's "this way or that way", and I didn't intend to. I'm just saying that knowing plenty of Caucasian women who have, or are, dating or have married non-Caucasian men, and also from non-Caucasian friends or acquaintances, this is what I've heard.
> 
> It's not a race thing to me, fwiw (there I go, the white dude apologizing, lol). It's a preference, just as some have preferences for tall, skinny, big boobs, whatever.
> 
> ...


The general feeling among black women is that a black guy will work harder for a white woman than a black woman.

The guy I was dating about 10 years ago always had a segueway to mention about the ONE white woman that he had dated, admitting as well that he found the time and money to take her to couples counseling. The relationship barely lasted 6 months, according to him.

You might also want to take notice of the women that they date. Would they never date a black woman without a college degree but get hot and on the hunt for a cashier at Target?

My brother makes jokes about all the fat rubbery looking white women that have a black partner. And I have encountered as well black guys who have told me that they only date fair skinned black women.

The story is always in the details.

ETA: I realise that I am not good enough for black men either. I wear larger than a size 10 and my hair isn't long enough. That's why most of my LTRs (and marriage) have been with white guys.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

NextTimeAround said:


> ...My brother makes jokes about all the fat rubbery looking white women...


Rubbery????? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

I Notice The Details said:


> Rubbery????? :rofl::rofl::rofl:


Think Clarence Thomas and his (white) second wife.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

That is just too funny!!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Miss Taken (Aug 18, 2012)

Too much worry about what others feel attractive and as a biracial woman (on race IMO). Just love yourself and someone else will too.

Personally, I don't go for the overly aggressive type of guy. I (right or wrong) assume he uses that game on everyone. There are men of all colours that like curves. I'm your height and also have a good proportion of muscle and curves. I will never be stick or smaller than an eight (my curves actually come from my mom, very European, busty, blonde haired, blue eyed, Finnish speaking mom). I am built just like her, just a different colour.

You also can't categorize people into different stereotypes. How a man approaches you probably has more to do with where you are hanging out than the colour of his skin. When I'm hit on by a black guy in a sketchy area of town (near an outlet I like to shop at) then I find they're more aggressive. When I'm working downtown in the business center, the come ons by black men are more subtle. It's about class, not race.

I've dated (not slept with - dated) a lot of men - of all different races... United nations at the coffee shop lol. My common-law spouse is biracial just like myself. When we were separated last year, I dated a bible-thumping white guy that was sweet and had a lot in common with me. I'm not blonde or blue eyed (my mom was though), nor am I the skinny athlete you'll see on Shape Magazine. 

I think obnoxiousness and charisma can come in any colour. I don't fall for lines. The best thing a man can say to me is not some line or a compliment on how sexy I am but, "Hello, my name is... How are you?" Then take it from there.


----------



## options20 (May 20, 2014)

I am Portuguese American. Some say that's latino some say it's white. I consider myself white. But I think that it's not a matter of liking a curvier woman I actually like skinnier girls because they tend to be curvier. My first gf I ever had was a little heavier than my preference people would call her curvy. She was within the size 14-16 dress size range. While most the girls I've dated her size 6's besides my current gf (size 2) She was actually the least curvy of all my other gfs. Mostly I found my friends who are mostly Caucasian tend to always have gfs who are curvy in the hip region but everywhere else quite slim which essentially makes them curvy. I tend to prefer girls that are more athletic and take of their bodies because that's how I treat myself. Same with guys. Now not everyone of any race likes a specific thing though.




As far as what attracts me I've dated green eyed raven haired beauties I've dated blond hair blue eyed models my current girlfriend is a gorgeous African American woman who has hips like Beyoncé yet a size 2. I really am with women though I tend to be more attracted to women with nice curvy hips and waifish figure. I also like a nice butt/sorta big butt. But it's not really what attracts me in women as much as wide hips and small waistline. I prefer pear shaped women.. Almost all the girls I've been with were A or small B cups. I find that sexually it's easier for me. My longest gf though did have the perfect D cups. She had a body type quite similar to Katey perry's. But normally I liked girls who were like under 120 lbs and with a really nice figure of wide hips small waist line a-b cup size breasts and narrow shoulders. I also prefer thicker/rounder thighs. Height doesn't matter though. I've dated women who were 6'1" and my current gf is like 5'1". So like my taste tends to vary.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

A woman who knows herself and doesn't give 2 shets about what other people think about it is sexy as hell.

A smile that lights up the room. Eyes that dance and tell a story.

Physically, a woman in tight jeans and a low cut top does well


----------



## keeper63 (Mar 22, 2012)

As far as body type goes, I always prefer petite (between 5'2" to 5'5") with an athletic to moderately curvy body. When I was younger (I'm in my 50's now), I definitely gravitated towards skinnier women, but nowadays I like a woman to have some meat on her bones. My wife is 5'2" and about 115#, 36D, and wears a size 6. I think she is just about perfect for my tastes.

Other attributes I find attractive are dark hair, blue or green eyes, toned arms and legs, and a nice smile. 

The OP sounds like an attractive woman, she should have no trouble attracting a man of her liking.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I like them petite, in all respects. Short height, thin, small bust, a cute little package. I also love short hair, and if they colour it in an interesting way, even better. I look young for my age and like that look in women too. 

Other things I like include big eyes, an overbite (I find them cute), a cute smile, and glasses. I’m not a fan of big curves, or BBWs, or really long hair.

I also agree that confidence, energy or exuberance are all good things to see. I know I’m personally guilty of not showing enough of any of those.


----------



## Sunburn (Jul 9, 2012)

keeper63 said:


> As far as body type goes, I always prefer petite (between 5'2" to 5'5") with an athletic to moderately curvy body. When I was younger (I'm in my 50's now), I definitely gravitated towards skinnier women, but nowadays I like a woman to have some meat on her bones. My wife is 5'2" and about 115#, 36D, and wears a size 6. I think she is just about perfect for my tastes.
> 
> Other attributes I find attractive are dark hair, blue or green eyes, toned arms and legs, and a nice smile.


We have similar tastes. 

I think Sarah Shahi could kick me in the balls and call me all kinds of names and I'd still come back. 

Natural beauty is an attraction for me. I tend not to date women who when hugged would leave half their face on my jacket.


----------



## Vorlon (Sep 13, 2012)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. That said, I'll comment from a white, American, married man (28yrs) in his early 50s. My wife and I are very active people working out in some way 5-6 days a week. She is an American size 2/4 and I still have a 44 inch chest and 32 inch waist and do triathlons so my view will be biased in the fit and healthy direction. 

I find the statistic that is often thrown around that an average American women is a size 14 is simply catering to the PC crowd who doesn't want anyone's feelings hurt. Except in relatively few cases a size14 is not healthy... and healthy should be the key here. The health problems both mentally and physically associated with it weigh heavenly on the individual, their families and society as a whole. 

To what I think is attractive: Race is not an issue by itself but I know the features I like and don't like. Yes I notice long and lean, healthy and fit. Yes I ignore an overweight women from an attractiveness perspective. I would never be rude or unpleasant but would definitely not be interested. I love the guns on my wife who BTW is not a body builder. I will notice a women's arms, shoulders and back in the gym, in a dress or a nice tight shirt. I'm also a leg and butt man so ladies please wear your yoga pants in yoga class. They don't look good on most people anywhere else.  Although if you really got it going on... I'll try to only look twice.  

Before your crucify me on that last comment my wife points out other women to me all the time. She told me once that your married not dead. So looking is fine. I'm also smart enough to never take advantage of that freedom or her or I might end up dead. She doesn't share well.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

To me, a 22 year old white male, with sky high testosterone levels, I am attracted to almost anything. 

I'll look at a girl with curves, I'll look at a girl without curves. Black, white, latina, asian, I don't care. 
I draw the line at obese and fat. I am not attracted to that.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

I find a range of women attractive. Warmth, kindness, confidence, intelligence, and a nice smile are non-negotiable. As for physical traits beyond good health and facial attractiveness, the farther she is from a 0.7 waist/hip ratio and BMI near 21-22, the less likely that I'll find her attractive. Height, race, hair type/length/color, etc., really do not matter.


----------



## SoWhat (Jan 7, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> To me, a 22 year old white male, with sky high testosterone levels, I am attracted to almost anything.
> 
> I'll look at a girl with curves, I'll look at a girl without curves. Black, white, latina, asian, I don't care.
> I draw the line at obese and fat. I am not attracted to that.


I feel like this too.

Although I've probably got a "type" - curvy (athletically curvy; think anywhere between Michelle Jenneke and Serena Williams), dark haired, dark complected - that type isn't everything. I like them blonde, brunette, from every continent, and of most sizes (up to what appears to me to be overweight). 

I'm very...inclusive.


----------



## love=pain (Nov 26, 2012)

Well I used to think I was an a$$ man yeah every woman I met said Your're an a$$ man

But really

The eyes and face (no not model looks) some women just have a look about them that just kills me not sure what it is but I see it on all shapes and sizes of women and I like blue or green eyes as well but if they have that look then it doesn't matter.

Great perfume-ever walk down a store aisle and a sweet smelling woman goes past almost like a cold beer on a hot day nothing finer.

As for body type I don't like them skinny in shape is good, but I like a wide range of body types on women, usually I have found that most women have at least one attribute that appeals to me.
That and bodies are like jigsaw pieces you never know what size or shape piece fits perfect with you until you try it.

P.S. always liked red heads dated a couple when I was younger my head spins around quick(well if my wife isn't around) if a red head walks by.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

Seems to be the theme: It is both a matter of preference and availability, but never been attracted to Caucasian women. Island or women of Asian ancestry is all I have ever dated and my wife is of Asian ancestry. I am mixed (or as some would say mixed up), but my looks draw more on my Caucasian side then island ancestry, but my customs and mannerisms more of Hawaiian culture. 
http://youtu.be/QORxeLuY0O8


----------



## CuddleBug (Nov 26, 2012)

struggle said:


> Debated about where to post this, but I'm hoping to get some good discussion from both men/women
> It's a topic I thought might be interesting
> 
> I've been officially seperated from my X since the end of Oct. I have no idea if we will be able to work it out, but I am waiting until we sign the divorce papers before I even think about dating again. Even then I still would want a break. But... No ring on my finger has definitely changed my world, and the way men treat me and even look at me. With the relationship experiences I've had it has also changed my perspective on things.
> ...



What attracts me to a woman.....hmmm......

- takes care of herself and is in good shape
- has some meat on her bones and not just skinny
- is HD and loves adventurous sex
- initiates whenever she is in the mood
- works like I do
- helps with chores and errands like I do, no asking
- can cook like I do
- genuinely kind, not a princess / *****
- easy going and not controlling / alpha female (I hate that)
- likes to watch movies, PPV, UFC, etc. with me
- loves pets
- open to having children, but not necessary
- not a partier, drinker, smoker, bars, get around type of a woman


Does that help?

I don't care about her hairstyle/color, glasses or no, big breasts and bum or smaller breasts and bum, average height or taller, or types of clothing worn, etc, etc, etc. If it looks good on her, I'm happy.


----------



## Jetranger (May 31, 2013)

I was thinking about this the other day and had something of a mini-revelation.

I find a woman who has a unique look that she’s created and loves, very attractive. It can be any combination of things, but hair style, hair colour, clothing, glasses, jewellery, piercings, accessories, tattoos.

It makes her stand out, it makes you notice her, it makes her unique. No doubt she loves expressing herself through it too.

There are too many women seem content just scraping their hair back into a clip and wearing similar outfits to all their friends. I realize for work/practicality/whatever you can’t necessarily go all out with a fun style every day but I definitely notice the efforts of the ones who make it.


@Cuddlebug: Apart from the first two in your list, the rest are not physical attributes.


----------



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

I can't nail down a single physical "type" I like, but there's definitely something about good proportions that's sexy, whether big or small. I've been attracted to thin and thick, but I don't like too heavy on one end or the other and I don't like no curves at all. Other than that there's a lot to be said for stance/attitude. Yesterday I saw a woman on the subway -- she was pretty and in decent shape, but she was standing in this certain way with her head up and hip ****ed to the side. It just looked confident and sassy, it was hot. 

Being in decent physical shape is good, but I never went for the athletic type -- muscular bodies and runners' bodies don't do it for me.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

First impressions.....women with longer hair always catch my attention. They just look more feminine and sexy to me. Women with dark eyes are stunning! A women who smiles easily is VERY attractive.....and I can never forget about noticing a pair of toned legs...OH MY. If she carries herself with confidence, she is even more attractive. Add a little bit of sassy charm and a good sense of humor too. A confident woman is sometimes easy to spot by how she walks and carries herself. That is sexy too.


----------

